# Canine Good Citizen Veterans



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

End of the month I have entered two at a time. Need your help and tips. I've never seen the class so I am rather clueless about what to wear, what to bring, show leads inappropriate? Is it necessary to groom the same as for conformation classes? Share your experiences, especially thing you would do differently if you had the chance to redo. I'd love your advice!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess you are talking about the CGC, Misty passed it last month it was a big deal for her because she was so shy (she has come a long way). No need to dress up like for a show with these little guys we're often on our knees teaching them something new. I don't know about the show lead, you can use anything for the class but there are rules for the test. Some dogs have trouble with the 5 mins out of their owners sight, some have trouble with the loose leash walking. Misty had trouble letting a stranger touch her.

The only thing I would change is we took the class twice the first time she was close to passing and when coming out from the seperation she was prancing along with one of the trainers looking at me and the Clumber Spaniel jumped out from under a chair...I never heard a dog let out such moan scream, Misty was physically fine as the trainer kicked the Clumber away. The problem was Misty could not finish the stay, she would just shake and refuse to lay down or sit and stay. So I took her home and did not go to a make up test. We worked on the downs and stays over and took the class again. I have now learned to make a big deal when someone can not control their dog! So do watch out for owners who can not control their dogs. The Clumber is taking a break from anything AKC for awhile (not it's first problem).

I have a feeling your dogs with do great. Best of luck and do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We had to use a standard 6 ft leash for most of it and a 20ft leash for the stay and come when called portion. I think the instructor provides the 20ft leash if I remember correctly. We did have to bring a brush for the sitting while grooming test.

I agree with Robbie, by far the hardest was the separation test. I was holding my breath in the other room the whole time because Piper was not able to reliably do it without carrying on in practice. By some miracle she did it on that day and passed!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We did not take any classes with Vinnie.The lady from the kennel club had given us a pamphlet about what the testing was about and Lacy practiced in the yard with Vin. The day of the testing--if I had it to do over again--I would of took more pictures! 

Of course-Vinnie is a different breed...and I think a bit easier in most areas as seperation doesn't bother most quality bred shelties that are socialized well. For him....staying in a down while you walk away was the hardest part,as he wanted to follow. Had this been Quincy however--that would of been a whole different ballgame for sure! 

I think you will do fine---the biggest thing is to have FUN!:thumb:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry, I can't speak to the classes because I didn't take Tori to any to prepare for the CGC (or the TDI). I was encouraged to take her for the test to see what things we'd need to work on before testing her again for certification. Well, to my surprise, she passed the test the first time with no problem. My main concern was with the separation time from me but, she did it beautifully! :biggrin1: 

Good luck!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you for your help. Didn't get any good pictures. There was a bit of a glitch that didn't surprise me...the separation for 3 minutes with my girl. Julio breezed through everything with no drama, the little show off.

Arriba was first in. According to the judge she was the best behaved dog she had seen all day so far and even though she broke her sit before the time was up she passed her. Like I said I was hoping she would not budge but she has some separation anxiety and I'm sure she tried her best. She's always stuck to me like glue from day one. Her handlers banned me from attending shows when she was showing in conformation cause she's such a mommies girl.

I bathed the day before and got up at 6AM and had them groomed meticulously. It was pouring and I made the mistake of taking them outside for a pee...coats went poof and feet went curly. No time to fix it !!!

I'm going to use her velcroness to my advantage as we move on to our next obedience and rally goals. Her has a wicked come...lol.

Didn't get any good videos either but I have these and it's all a got.

Julio ...love his waggly tail and enthusiasm. http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/griffingrange/?action=view&current=CLIP0012-2.mp4

Arriba...she's such a doll, I love the way she tracks out so animated. http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/griffingrange/?action=view&current=CLIP0002-5.mp4

New goal for this year...get all of the leash on classes we can finished for more titles and move forward to the more difficult off leash challenges. Glad I used the CGN as a starting point because they were both so attentive to me with all the distractions I have a lot more confidence to move up with them.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Arriba & Julio!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay for Arriba and Julio!

So when will we be hearing about you in the Rally (or Obedience) ring?!?!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yay for Arriba and Julio!
> 
> So when will we be hearing about you in the Rally (or Obedience) ring?!?!


That's the question of the day Karen. The only people I know show conformation and conformation only that have Havs and other breeds. I've been looking through choices for upcoming shows and I'm unclear at this moment about which classes to enter. If it's anything like horse shows you enter what classes you think you might have a good chance in doing well in. Totally not sure if one must start at novice or not. Also don't know if one can advance to the next level "on the same day" as a post entry if you complete the novice. Nobody I've asked knows. Likely US rules are different than Canadian so I'm still reading and reading how it all works.

Planning for August 4th to do the novice classes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here in the US, you must start in Novice. (A if neither you or the dog have ever earned an obedience title before, B if you have earned a title, even if it's with another dog) He, you can move up to the next level at the next trial, but not at the same trial. Not sure of the Canadian rules, though!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations Deb! Love your videos. For others looking at the CGC, I thought the best advice was to go watch a trial night to see what to expect. Jackson did his therapy certification at the same time as his CGC and I just read the brochure and practiced at home. I also thought the lady who runs the TDI trial said the best thing which put me at ease . . . "the most important thing we look for is if a dog has any aggressiveness." Havanese are just so well behaved . . . the main thing I think they have trouble with is the separation anxiety, so we practiced the supervised separation over and over. 

It sounds like you have a great bond with Arriba and Julio which will make a huge difference as you keep going. After a long time of no training, we are signed up to start rally this summer. I notice, thank goodness, Jackson still has that attention span to do what I want. Good luck to you with your next levels . . . keep us posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!!! Another Rallyer!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations Deb ! You have been a busy girl Good job excited to hear about the next venture.


----------

